# Hilfe - neuer Teich



## Beasti (2. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in unserer neuen Mietwohnung befindet sich auf der Terrasse ein betonierter Teich mit den folgenden Maßen: 3 x 2 x 1 Meter (Füllhöhe Wasser allerdings nur 80 cm).

Diesen Teich haben wir nun komplett entrümpelt da sich seit 20 Jahren niemand mehr um den Teich gekümmert hat.
Am Wochenende haben wir ihn neu gestrichen und wollen ihn nun wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Den Boden wollen wir mit Sand Kies ausfüllen. Außerdem wollen wir zwei Pflanzkübel mit Seerosen einsetzen. Hierfür würde ich die Seerosen in Muttererde einpflanzen und mit Zeitungen einwicklen. Das ganze dann mit Kies beschweren und rein damit. Wenn dann mal alles eingelaufen ist sollen noch Goldfische folgen.

Was sagt ihr zu unserem "Boden"?
Sind zwei Seerosen-Kübel zu viele Pflanzen für den Teich oder brauchen wir vielleicht eher noch andere Pflanzen?

Vielen Dank für ein paar nützliche Tipps!

Zwei blutige Anfänger...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen 

Ihr habt den Beton gestrichen? Womit denn???

Seerosen in Körben ist okay, aber nicht in Muttererde. Und wieso mit Zeitungen einwickeln? Was soll das für Sinn machen ???

Wie wollt Ihr denn Filtern? Das wird wohl bei der Größe ein Muss, wenn auch noch Fische einziehen sollen.

Habt Ihr nicht paar Bilder? Dann kann man sich das bischen besser vorstellen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Beasti (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo Mandy

Gestrichen ist der Beton mit einer Schwimmbeckenfarbe. Also blau. Ist auch für Teiche mit Fischhaltung geeignet.

Ich wollte bei den Seerosen mit der Zeitung verhindern dass sie recht wuchert. Hab ich irgendwo gelesen... 
Was würdest du denn dann empfehlen statt Muttererde??

Ja das mit den Filtern ist auch noch so eine Sache. Anscheinend ist da sogar irgendeine Filteranlage im Keller, da müssen wir aber erst noch mit unserer Vermieterin reden.

Bilder folgen bald...


----------



## rumbalotte (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Das Zeitungspapier vermute ich mal, damit sich die Erde nicht aus den Pflanzkörben verabschiedet... wobei ich bei mir die Körbe mit dünnem Vlies auskleide...

ok...wegen wuchern..würde trotzdem lieber vlies nehmen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Ich glaube die Seerosenexperten hier im Forum empfehlen ein Lehm/Sand-Gemisch.
Das Zeitung ein Wuchern verhindert hab ich noch nicht gehört ... vor allem, die gammelt doch im Wasser. Kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen.
Davon abgesehen, wenn die Seerose im Korb ist, wuchert die eh nicht so stark. Und wenn doch, dann mußt Du sie einfach rausnehmen und teilen.

Blau? boaahhh ... gruselig. Für einen Teich nicht die ideale Farbe. Pool ja, Teich nö ... aber okay, wenn es Euch gefällt. Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich 
Kannst Dich aber schon mal dran gewöhnen, dass aus dem Blau dann irgendwann ein Giftgrün wird ... spätestens dann, wenn die Beckenwände mit einem richtigen schönen Algenteppich überzogen sind.
Deshalb nimmt man eigentlich gedecktere Farben (schwarz, oliv, braun) 

Mandy


----------



## Beasti (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Ok, also Vlies in die Körbe und die Seerosen in Lehm/Sand/Gemisch.
Danke schon mal so weit!!

Und wie den restlichen Boden? Es sollen keine weiteren Pflanzen folgen - also dachten wir uns Kies/Sand/Gemisch...

Ja das mit dem Blau war so eine Geschichte - da der Teich von unserer Vermieterin früher immer blau gestrichen worden ist wollte sie dass wir das auch übernehmen...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Sich nicht mehr um den Teich kümmern, aber verlangen, dass Andere die eigene Unzulänglichkeit fortführen ... 
Na ja, wenns nicht anders geht ... dann muß es eben so bleiben.

Ich persönlich mag keinen Bodengrund und empfehle demzufolge auch keinen.
Allerdings gibt es hier viele die Bodengrund im Teich haben ... die helfen Dir da sicher weiter 

Mandy


----------



## Harald (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hi,
Du wirst mit dem Kies als "Bodenverkleidung" nicht viel Spaß haben. Wenn Du diesen zu Anfang noch schön verteilst und nichts von den Wänden siehst, wird er recht schnell zur Mitte abrutschen.
Ohne Filter und reichlich Pflanzen mit eingesetzten Fischen glaube ich nicht, dass Du viel von den Fischen sehen wirst. Das Wasser wird nach ca. 3 Wochen grün werden und auch immer grün bleiben. Von daher wirst Du auch von den blauen Wänden dann nicht viel sehen.


----------



## Beasti (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo Harald,

der Teich hat einen ebenen betonierten Boden - somit kann kein Kies abrutschen.

Also würdest du mir mehr Pflanzen empfehlen? Da ergibt sich dann aber wohl das Problem mit dem ebenen Boden und einer Wassertiefe von 70 bis 80 cm...

Filter werden wir uns auf jeden Fall einen besorgen...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Zeig uns erst mal Bilder von dem Teich ... von allen Seiten des Teiches ... bevor Du jetzt überstürzt irgendetwas kaufst.

Die Teichsaison beginnt erst langsam 

Mandy


----------



## Harald (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Die durchgängige Tiefe stellt pflanztechnisch zumindestens eine Hürde da. Diese kann man aber dadurch umgehen, dass man innerhalb des Teiches "Nischen" baut. Du kannst z. b. mit Bruchstein am Rand eine Erhöhung aufbauen. Die Erhöhung kleidest Du von innen mit Vlies aus, damit die Fische das Pflanzsubstrat nicht rauspulen können. Dann füllst Du diese Erhöhung mit Kies auf und kannst sie bepflanzen. Auf diese Weise kannst Du verschiedene Pflanzebenen schaffen. Desto mehr Pflanzen Du in Deinen Teich packst, desto besser sieht er später aus.


----------



## Beasti (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Bilder folgen auf jeden Fall heute Abend. 

Trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Beasti (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

So, guten Morgen zusammen,

hier also nun wie versprochen ein Bild von meinem Beton-Teich...

Liebe Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Piddel (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hi,
.....die Anlage hat ja den sterilen Charme einer Badeanstalt - sorry.
Hier sind viele Ideen und Geschick notwendig für ein natürliches Aussehen - bin mal gespannt was da kommt.
Wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen und einen besonders dicken grünen Daumen für dein Vorhaben !


----------



## Frank 69 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo Claudia

Wow und Ups also mir würde auf die schnelle nur Einfallen, Ufermatten bzw Pflanztaschen zum verdecken der SCHÖNEN Blauen Farbe, Sand als Bodengrund und dann mit Bruchsteinen an machen Stellen versuchen in die Höhe zu kommen um Einigermaßen eine Pflanzterasse aufzubauen. Imprvisieren ist das halbe Leben.


----------



## Beasti (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

also mein Plan ist tatsächlich das ganze erst mal mit Sand zu füllen und dann mit Steinen Terrassen aufzubauen wo ich dann die Pflanzen einsetze.
Mal schauen was uns da jetzt über Ostern so gelingt...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

 

Wie wäre es mit dieser Variante?
Erhöht einen Pflanzkorb mit einer schönen buschigen Pflanze. Am Teichboden einen Korb mit einer schicken Seerose und am Rand Pflanztaschen mit Sumpfpflanzen.

Was anderes fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein ...

Mandy

PS: ich kann an dem PC Bilder nicht verkleindern und die bmp.Datei war zu groß.
_Edit by Blumenelse: Aber ich _


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Claudia, wie wärs denn damit : Whirlpoolpumpe kaufen, und schöne große Sitzbadewanne draus machen :sorry


----------



## Beasti (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

@ Mandy:
Hm, der Tipp mit den Pflanztaschen ist gut - Dankeschön.Das spart mir ganz schön viel Steine schlichten!!

@Anne:
Ja Whirlpool wär natürlich schon ne geniale Sache...


----------



## Harald (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo Beasti,
bevor Du irgendetwas reinhängst etc. lass ihn erst einmal volllaufen und prüfe, ob das Teil dicht ist.
Ob das Ganze anschließend nur mit Ufermatten zu einem belegten Etwas wird, glaube ich auch nicht, zumal das mit den Pflanztaschen auch nur ein Kompromiss ist. Das wirst Du sehen, wenn Du Dir mal eine angesehen hast. Viel Platz zum Pflanzen gibt es da nicht und dann hängen die Matten auch nur gerade an den Wänden herunter. Oben wirst Du sie mit Steinen befestigen müssen.
Als mein Tipp bleibt wirklich.... bau Dir Pflanzterassen....


----------



## Beasti (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Oje oje, dachte nicht dass das alles so kompliziert ist... werd mir das wohl erst mal in einem Fachgeschäft anschauen und dann entscheiden was ich mache. Leider kann ich halt an den Gegebenheiten nicht viel ändern und möchte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Welt an Geld ausgeben weil ja die Wohnung wie gesagt nur gemietet ist und ich das alles ja nicht mal einfach so mitnehmen kann falls ich irgendwann mal wieder ausziehen sollte...
Der verstorbene Ehemann von meiner Vermieterin hatte vor 20 Jahren 2 Seerosen in Erde gepflanzt und fertig. Goldfische waren wohl irgendwann auch mal drin.


----------



## Harald (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

so teuer wird das mit den Terassen nicht werden....
eine Tonne Bruchstein, mit der man die Terassen aufschichten könnte, kostet vielleicht 40 €. Eine Tonne wirst Du aber in keinem Fall brauchen.
Wenn Du Vlies nimmst, um die Terassen auszukleiden und/oder die Wände zu verdecken, bezahlst Du bei einfachem 300er ungefähr 4 € pro Quadratmeter. Verkleiden bräuchtest Du nur die Wände, die von der Terasse aus sichtbar sind. Ich würde aber wahrscheinlich die blauen Wände in Kauf nehmen und nur links und rechts jeweils eine größere Terasse anlegen. In die Mitte des Teiches stellst Du eine Seerose, dadurch wird im Sommer auch einiges kaschiert.
Im übrigen würde ich die Situation akzeptieren, wie sie ist. Das der Teich aus den 70ern stammt, ahnt man irgendwie. Vielleicht holst Du Dir, wenn Du die blaue Farbe nicht verdeckst, vielleicht auch ein wenig Retro auf die Terasse, hat ja auch seinen Charm.


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo Claudia,

mein Vorschlag wäre, gehe mal in einen Baumarkt und frage dort nach: Böschungssteine, Pflanzsteine, Pflanzringe oder Hangflorsteine. Mit diesen Steinen könnte man am Rand verschiedene Pflanztiefen realisieren. Oben darauf würde ich RasenkantenSteine oder Gehwegplatten legen.

und das ganze ist auch mal später wieder leicht aus dem Teich zu nehmen

 

noch was wichtiges - unter die Betonsteine immer Vlies legen, das schützt die Farbe/Abdichtung


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Claudia,
ich sehe da eher einen formalen Teich. Da braucht es nicht so viel Pflanzen an den Rändern.
Unterwasserpflanzen, die bis zur Oberfläche wachsen. Ein oder 2 Schwimminseln und das wars.
Die Schwimminseln sehen bepflanzt gut aus und es muss nichts aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Beasti (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - neuer Teich*

Hallo Mitch & Jörg,
danke für die guten Ideen. Habe jetzt schon mit ein paar Steinen am hinteren Rand eine Erhöhung gebaut und Kies flächig am Boden verteilt. Am Samstag dann werde ich wohl mal wegen Pflanzen in einen Fachmarkt gehen. Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon voll wenn der Teich dann mal fertig ist...


----------

